# Motorcycle camper/pop up



## ame8199 (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anyone have one of the motorcycle campers? Here is one well known manufacture Time Out Trailers Inc

I really like these. Ive thought about getting a teardrop trailer, which is basically just sleeping area with a galley in the back, but these time out trailers are half the price of the teardrops. 

I really like that you are able to stand up and dress in these pop ups. I guess the down side would be if it would rain, it would have to wait until the fabric drys to fold it back up. and its basically a tent on wheels. I dont plan on doing any boondocking so I'll be in campgrounds. I dont think I'll be camping near any bears that can rip open the fabric. 

Rips and tears are a down side to these. Towing with my ford focus would be easier with these campers than a teardrop. Anything else that Im missing? 

I havent even camped in my tent yet. I should have went this weekend but didnt.


----------

